# Master Hunt Test Set-Ups



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Since picnic tests and training days will be here soon, I thought I'd share some set-ups of recent hunt tests for those that are new to the game or if anyone needs some ideas for training. I'll post these, and I can post more if people are interested. There is of course an entirely different discussion on HOW to train for these, but today, I'm just posting the WHAT. 

I made these pictures using Google Earth and Microsoft Publisher. I saved the image I wanted in Google Earth as a jpeg, and then made my additions in Publisher. My memory is terrible, so it helps me remember previous tests and what different set-ups look like. I know this would have helped me tremendously when I first started out.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't see any markup on the pics, indicating where the marks and blinds etc. are.

Ok now I see them. Thanks---I'm thinking about running MH tests some this year.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you explain #2? Dog 1 honors while dog 2 gets walkup flyer? then dog 1 gets the double?

On number 3, in what order did folks pick up the birds?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like the pits out by Weiser?


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

mitty said:


> If it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you explain #2? Dog 1 honors while dog 2 gets walkup flyer? then dog 1 gets the double?
> 
> On number 3, in what order did folks pick up the birds?


Dog #2 would be in the "honor" position, while dog #1 did the walk-up. However after the flyer landed, dog #2 would be called to pick up the bird. The double would then be thrown, with dog #2 honoring while dog #1 picked up the double.  After the double was picked up, dog #1 would go to #2 spot, and dog #3 would start the walk-up, and the test repeated. The test was started by having a bye dog be in the #2 spot, while #1 did the walk-up. A few dogs had some problems running the double because they had to run past the old fall of the flyer. If a dog drifted off line into the old fall, they had problems.

The thirds series is/was a lot tougher than what people thought. Even though the marks weren't that long, all the birds were in your face. The #1 bird being the flyer landed right in the middle of the pond in full view of the dog. The majority of dogs picked that bird up first even though it was the first bird down.


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Looks like the pits out by Weiser?


Close! Just south of town in Payette.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Can you explain how do you use these in training?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you, Willie!

Some of these MH tests make my head spin...


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, It would be nice to see more set ups, as I have been running HRC and will be running AKC Master this year also


Thanks,;-)


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Thomas D said:


> Can you explain how do you use these in training?


I take the set-ups in the hunt tests and break them down to teach the different concepts to the dog. If I had a dog struggle in a certain set-up/concept, I could plan accordingly and tailor the training to meet the need(s) of the dog. Example: If my dog had a hard time driving past an old fall on a blind retrieve (like the OP in the 2nd and 3rd series) then I could make a note of that and make sure we get more training dealing with exactly that. Drills such as KRD or 4 phase drill could help with this concept.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Arggghhh! Thanks for reminding me why I haven't done hunt tests much. Too much going on all around. My head spins just looking at the pictures, no wonder my dog totally loses his mind when all those duck calls, shotguns etc start going off all around him within 100 yards. But by golly I'm gonna give it a try this summer. Got to do something!


----------



## ericbehrend (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting - clearly marked pictures like this help me understand what to expect. One thing I'm curious about....what would a JH and SH level test look like compared to this? Or the HRC level tests.....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> My head spins just looking at the pictures, no wonder my dog totally loses his mind when all those duck calls, shotguns etc start going off all around him within 100 yards


In hunt tests, the birds fall one bird at a time, the dog picks them up one bird at a time. If your mind is spinning, how do you keep your dog calm and on task?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Howard, you have precisely identified my problem! Spin control anyone?


----------



## coby10 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great post Willie. It's nice to see set up's at the master level so we can use the same scenario during training. Technology is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Danny Castro said:


> Thanks, It would be nice to see more set ups, as I have been running HRC and will be running AKC Master this year also
> 
> 
> Thanks,;-)


Here's another Master test from April 2012




















and Senior test from April 2012


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the different senior set up diagrams. Planning on running seniors this spring and while I am confident she's ready, it's always nice to consider other setups and things to train for


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, Willie I will be running some of these set ups this weekend, you have been a big help. This is good stuff!!;-)


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

Willie, on the third series double with a walk up, when was the diversion thrown? Was this after they picked up bird one or two? 
Thanks for sending these out. We will try similar set up's at our HRC training day this weekend.


----------



## Oncini (Jan 31, 2013)

Willie, Just a quick question. How often have you seen a cold honor before? Had never heard of it. This will be my first year running Master.
Oncini


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Oncini said:


> Willie, Just a quick question. How often have you seen a cold honor before? Had never heard of it. This will be my first year running Master.
> Oncini


I've seen it once and heard of them being run in the Pacific NW...

I judged this test last year, and my fellow co-judge was known for running cold honors. I had heard of them before, but never seen it. I told him I have never seen one before, so we set one up for the first series.  Just something to be aware of/train for. Hope it helps!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I haven't seen it. I know I don't like shooting fliers inside of gun stations.


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Brian Welch said:


> Willie, on the third series double with a walk up, when was the diversion thrown? Was this after they picked up bird one or two?
> Thanks for sending these out. We will try similar set up's at our HRC training day this weekend.


The diversion (#3) what shot on the return of the first bird picked up. Normally it was after the go-bird was picked up. I don't think any dog picked up the marks out of order.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Willie Alderson said:


> I've seen it once and heard of them being run in the Pacific NW...
> 
> I judged this test last year, and my fellow co-judge was known for running cold honors. I had heard of them before, but never seen it. I told him I have never seen one before, so we set one up for the first series.  Just something to be aware of/train for. Hope it helps!


How did that work out for you and your co-judge? Did you get the answers you were looking for? Do you feel you asked "the right question"?

Although cold honors are perfectly legal, the dogs end up seeing the marks twice from 2 different lines. In most tests moving the line 10 feet results in a much different picture for the dog to process. 10 feet is about my minimum seperation between the working dog and the honoring dog. And then there's the no bird problem that may arise.....-Paul


----------



## Oncini (Jan 31, 2013)

Willie one more question. In your set up with the cold honor, if I am dog #1 and am doing the walk-up, what can I say to my dog as she is not going to pick up the flyer? Can I say "No, Sit", just " Sit", or blow a sit whistle ? Thanks
Oncini


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Oncini said:


> Willie one more question. In your set up with the cold honor, if I am dog #1 and am doing the walk-up, what can I say to my dog as she is not going to pick up the flyer? Can I say "No, Sit", just " Sit", or blow a sit whistle ? Thanks
> Oncini


Treat it as a regular walk up. When the bird is in the air you can either blow the whistle or say "sit". I believe the rule book says you get to choose one. All that is different is instead of calling for dog 1 to retrieve the bird, dog 2 is called instead. After the dog has been released to retrieve, your dog is now honoring, you can talk to your dog as long as it doesn't interfere with the working dog. You could say anything to your dog...after the judge releases the working dog...as long as it isn't intimidating or interfering with the working dog. Hope that helps!


----------



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nicely done and helpful. Alway need ideas on creating set ups. I tend to done same type of set ups over and over.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to illustrate a few Master set ups. I do have a judging question about the cold honor. What if any penalty is there for hunting the flyer fall area by the new working dog? Obviously it was picked up already but does this constitute "hunting an old fall" or simply the dog "honoring his nose".


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I always like looking over other's set ups to help get new ideas. Does anyone know if I can some how save a thread so I can come back and look over this stuff at a later date?


----------

